# urgent please



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

In small amounts no, in large amounts yes and it can be serious. 

Induce vomiting, it can't hurt her, and it just might be your only option if you can't get a vet.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

How much does she weigh, and how many milligrams are the tablets?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

she is 12 lbs capsules are 1000iu 
what do i do to induce vomitting?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I think she would likely have to eat over 50 of the tablets to have a life threatening overdose. If you're not sure how many she has had, but you don't think it's over this amount then wait it out to see your vet (but do that ASAP). 

If you think she could have had up to that amount or more, then you need 3% hydrogen peroxide and an oral syringe or a turkey baster type item. 

How to Induce Vomiting (Emesis) in Dogs - Page 1

You're going to want to give her 1 teaspoon and 2/10th teaspoon of it, it's 1 teaspoon per 10lbs.

That would be 7mm, or 7 cc's of 3% hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

thanks so so much 
i am on phone with aspca poison control 
we determined the most she could have ingested was 22 capsules 
waiting to get further direction from them 
i dont know if i have 3% hydro perox - gotta check


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Just don't use a higher volume! 

Keep us updated. Everything will be okay now that you've got someone on the phone that can help, you'll be in good hands.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was going to suggest poison control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

go get some hydrogen peroxide from a neighbor if you don't have any and give it to her. I had to do this to Carley once when I accidently gave her my thyroid medicine instead of hers. It won't hurt her and she will throw up.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Glad you got poison control on the line - I was googling that as I read... 

note to self- post that number on the fridge....

ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center hotline at (888) 426-4435

let us know how you make out, or if you need anything.

sarah


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

THANK YOU ALL! I was totally frantic! 
Poison control had me give her 2tsp hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting.
I had to check thru the vomit to look for capsules. Didn't find any. I guess that's a good thing. ALthough I'm 99% certain she ate at least a few capsules, I couldn't say exactly how many. Since I didn't find anything in her vomit - no capsules or oily residue - I/we determined she probably didn't eat many capsules (she would have had to eaten about 25 or more to be trouble) so I decided to keep an eye on her at home and if she vomits again I am to call poison control back. The said to expect runny stools (oh joy). 
So thank you all once again for helping me in my frantic, crazy state. I really appreciate it! 
(((HUGS))) 
PS I have a new posting for "you know you love your poodle when..."
...When you poke thru her vomit with your bare hands looking for tiny vitamin d capsules!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I am so glad. Maybe this was her trying to politely let you know that she would like to go on a sunny vacation somewhere...


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have it on my fridge since Omar was little and got into the chocolate bars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad that she's doing okay. Phew~


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I gave her some plain rice for dinner but she barely ate anything. I know she is hungry, she's trolling the kitchen floor, just not interested in the rice. Oh well, I'm not concerned. But I plan on giving rice again at breakfast then easing her into kibble at dinnertime. 
Oh my gosh...she just brought me her busy ball - I put kibble in it for breakfast. Poor baby is hungry for kibble.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I keep peroxide on hand in case of something like this. It is also good for blood stains when you do laundry. I once administered peroxide to Swizzle. It turned out he did not eat what I thought he had. He did not have the runs and eagerly ate dinner a few hours later with no ill effects. Glad she is OK


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Activated charcoal is also good to have on hand, there is a kind that is especially for ingestion emergencies that comes either as a powder that you mix with water or a premixed slurry.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So glad your baby is ok - how scary for you!

Been there done that with the activated charcoal - what a huge mess that made!!!
I swear, thy ooze black powder for days after that. blech.

I keep peroxide around just for those kind of ingestion issues. I had to make an ACD vomit up a sock I tossed to her. We were playing tug with it and for some strange reason, she gulped it right on down. We all just stared at her in shock for a minute while she wagged her tail and stared back.
She got the peroxide treatment. Hubby did not want his sock back for some reason. lol


----------

